# WEAPON-R® - Secret Weapon Air Intake System



## emmaiden2005 (Nov 9, 2011)

so i was looking for an aftermarket cold air intake when i came across one called 
[h=1]WEAPON-R® - Secret Weapon Air Intake System[/h]has anyone ever used or heard of this particular intake? i found it on carid.com and i think it looks cool just didn't know if anyone has had any experience with this one thanks!


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

I had a weapon R dragon intake or my Impreza, loud as **** but made about 15 horse on an N/A engine. These should be considerably quieter than that one though


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Let me know how these go on the cruze. Im Running the injen and couldn't be any happier


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

These did not do well on the cobalt, CEL codes...

K&N is where it is at!


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I have the Injen two piece, but if I did it over again, I would've waited for the K&N.


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

So with the whole debate on K&N letting more dirt through the filter to the engine and oil passing through and messing with the mass flow sensor how good is the K&N intake for the engine? I would like to go with their SRI but don't want to cause damage to the engine as I plan on keeping this awhile. Now I do live in Wisconsin so I wouldn't say there is a ton of dirt/dust in the air but am still on the fence if I want to go with the intake. The only other performance mod I plan on doing is the exhaust.


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

K&N filters BETTER than the stock OEM filter... never once have we ever heard of a dirt issue in 10+ years.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

People who have issues with K&N filters don't know how to service them properly.


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

boats4life said:


> People who have issues with K&N filters don't know how to service them properly.


Have used them in past but have never kept the vehicle long enough to have to clean/recharge the filter. Can these be cleaned and then used without adding the oil?


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

SkullCruzeRS said:


> Have used them in past but have never kept the vehicle long enough to have to clean/recharge the filter. Can these be cleaned and then used without adding the oil?



Some dont oil, but most will re oil lightly. To many times people over oil them, you dont need much at all. A mist...


----------



## Kinmartin0789 (Feb 18, 2011)

how do you clean the injen filter? or do you jsut buy a new one every so often


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

They sell cleaning kits, Injen does and K&N does.

Just dont get Weapon R, they are junk and cause CEL's on most applications.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

boats4life said:


> People who have issues with K&N filters don't know how to service them properly.


Not necessarily true ... I had oil fouling issues from the factory oiled K&N filter. Put factory filter back in and had the components replaced under warranty thank God! If you want the intake, buy the intake and put a different non-oiled filter of the same size as the K&N filter on it, which is what I did on my wife's '08 Grand Prix GXP. I went with AEM dryflow. Currently running the Injen intake/filter on the Cruze Eco and love it!


----------



## emmaiden2005 (Nov 9, 2011)

is the k&n a cold air intake or a short ram because all the pictures i have seen look like it just connects to the factory rubber hose (short ram) and if i am paying that much i want to replace the whole assembly down to the metal at the base


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

It is a short ram, dont get anything but this intake, others throw codes, or skew the mass air flow sensor readings very bad. There is a reason why k&n designed this.

We have them in stock, we sell many each day.


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

So which intake would be the best option of the following?

K&N Short Ram
Injen Short Ram
Injen CAI
ZZP Intake

I have been looking through the forum today and see alot of people run the ZZP, some like the Injen, others saying they wish they waited for K&N instead of getting the Injen..

I picked up my 2012 Cruze ECO 6SPD-MT this week and already looking to get more out of it and will start with an intake, possibly exhaust, and then get it tuned.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...ever get *oil-film *on your glasses and suddenly everthing you see is _"fuzzy"?_

...well, now, just imagine that _same_ *oil-film *on the MAP or MAF sensor and imagine how _"fuzzy"_ the air readings are the ECU is "seeing."


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

AkotaHsky said:


> So which intake would be the best option of the following?
> 
> K&N Short Ram
> Injen Short Ram
> ...



Get the K&N per the PM's we have been helping you with


----------



## Beaker (Mar 21, 2012)

Saying an intake throws CELs doesn't make it bad. Just might mean its doing its job of providing more air causing a slight lean condition. While obviously you don't want to run lean, clearing the stored history from the computer should make it re-learn the proper mixture.

The question is what is the CEL being thrown? Personally if I spent the money for an aftermarket air intake, I would want one that provides me the most cold air possible. A short ram intake that pulls air from the hot engine bay doesn't do that. I'm also curious as to whether people are relocating the IAT sensor in these cars. On the GTO, they suffered from major heat soak problems so we'd relocate the sensor to outside the MAF. I had a OTR Vararam intake for my car and drilled a hole in the front of the filter, plugged the sensor in there, and ran an extension harness. I'm not sure if its as big a problem on these cars but anytime a sensor sits inside a metal housing close to a turbo, I'm sure its not reading as accurate as possible. People would also replace the stock sensor with one that responded to changes faster.


----------



## ECOmaniac (Mar 14, 2012)

> ...ever get *oil-film *on your glasses and suddenly everthing you see is _"fuzzy"?_
> 
> ...well, now, just imagine that _same_ *oil-film *on the MAP or MAF sensor and imagine how _"fuzzy"_ the air readings are the ECU is "seeing."​


Oil on MAF risk from oiled filters I've found to be overrated, the stock filter oiling on the K&Ns I've used is very modest with little to no residue out of the box...and as long as you go light on the reoil there shouldn't be any issues. I've tested this theory over and over again on a 5.3L V8 with a much bigger intake before and after install, before and after reoil...unless you really overdo it on the reoil I wouldn't worry about it affecting performance. This is per my own data logging ECM/TCM via HPtuners. Then again the MAF is in an easy enough place to check regularly, spray, reinsert, probably 3 minutes and done, either way not something to worry about.


----------



## ECOmaniac (Mar 14, 2012)

My two cents...

Anything that is labeled "Weapon-R" should be reserved for a James Bond movie. On to the next intake.


=======
On the INJEN intake system...from there website I got this...



> Technology will regulate the airflow at certain strategic points, ultimately controlling the rate and density. By doing so, the MR Technology process tunes the intake system to avoid the necessity of calibrating MAF sensors.


Their "MR" technology is essentially a "controlled" bottleneck they create to regulate airflow and therefore AFR making it an easily adaptable system for people who have no plans to tune or those who don't know how to alter the MAF Airflow vs Frequency tables themselves. So you can install it and not jack up your afr/boost. 

I'd equate it to the cell-phone with giant buttons they made for old people who couldn't figure out how to use a smartphone. It's like dumbing it down for the less tech-savy but still giving some performance gains..which is good, but it seems like a lot of work to engineer something like that for that purpose. Maybe they think all Cruzes are driven by old folks who just don't get it?

Seriously though,those who care about peak performance I see intentional flow restriction = less potential any way you slice it. Seems like high quality components..mandrel bent too ++, but if you are going to get an intake you might as well get the tune too to optimize gains.

====
K&N crap is overpriced X 2, not a huge fan of oiled filters, but they do make systems that work out of the box everytime. The CAI that I owned on my last car they fixed and addressed any issues I had with any of the parts over the life of the car. I had a small piece of mesh that was dented in on the open cone, they sent me a brand new filter, free. I had some rubbing on one of couplings, they send me a new one, again free. No questions asked other than pics of the damage, which some companies would have considered inconsequential to the performance of the system. 

Wow I sound like a K&N dig-it...for the record I make all of my own intakes unless I can find something 2nd hand for cheap... 

But if I were to buy one it would be K&N, they stand by their product in every circumstance.

========


Just one guy's opinion.


----------



## jacksbargainbin (Mar 26, 2012)

emmaiden2005 said:


> so i was looking for an aftermarket cold air intake when i came across one called
> [h=1]WEAPON-R® - Secret Weapon Air Intake System[/h]has anyone ever used or heard of this particular intake? i found it on carid.com and i think it looks cool just didn't know if anyone has had any experience with this one thanks!



Hi,

So I bought the weapon-r intake what is the huge issue with it. I do not have a tune and did not wait for my car to cool down before putting it on and then heading out again so it threw 5 codes. I cleared them and they have not come back is this a real big issue as most people I have talked to with any intake has thrown a code. Let me know as I thought Weapon-R were supposedly a reputable company that made good products. i only installed the intake so far as a Short Ram. I took readings with rev2 before I changed the intake and I will get new readings now that I just changed it. The only readings I am unable to get from the cruze is horsepower no matter what odbII and software I use they do not list it. Let me know thoughts on the Weapon-r I was going to get the ingen but weapon-R said for there Secret Weapon intake you would not need a tune so we will see and Injen told me they have no issues with there pipe for the cruze even though tons of people have complained so i steered away from them. Thanks and let me know. 
I also purchased some Brisk Spark plugs and an HHO reactor not generator this only produces Hydrogen no Oxygen so no tune or sensors needed for it will let you know if I see any MPG increases as this is what I am going for and better throttle response when I need to get out of some JackA$$'$ way while on my 160mile round trip to work everyday. Later



Jack


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

I personally went with the injen intake on my 2012 Eco 6MT. I put it on the vehicle when it had less than 500 miles on it, so didn't really KNOW what the mpg difference was. I had the luck of hitting a fox on the way home from work one evening and tearing up the front bumper cover and "eco louvers" as well. This gave me an opportunity to put the factory intake back on the vehicle, and after one week of my normal 120 miles per day driving, I put the Injen back on because I noticed about 6-8 mpg reduction with the factory intake back on! I also used the CAI set up, not the short ram and I did not throw any codes after the install. Just my 1 1/2 cents worth, I'll save the other half for later :th_coolio:


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

spaycace said:


> I personally went with the injen intake on my 2012 Eco 6MT. I put it on the vehicle when it had less than 500 miles on it, so didn't really KNOW what the mpg difference was. I had the luck of hitting a fox on the way home from work one evening and tearing up the front bumper cover and "eco louvers" as well. This gave me an opportunity to put the factory intake back on the vehicle, and after one week of my normal 120 miles per day driving, I put the Injen back on because I noticed about 6-8 mpg reduction with the factory intake back on! I also used the CAI set up, not the short ram and I did not thro w any codes after the install. Just my 1 1/2 cents worth, I'll save the other half for later :th_coolio:


So your saying injen intake increased your mpg by 6-8? Have any proof to back this up?

Sent from my DROID X2


----------



## sedanman (Dec 10, 2010)

jacksbargainbin said:


> Hi,
> 
> So I bought the weapon-r intake what is the huge issue with it. I do not have a tune and did not wait for my car to cool down before putting it on and then heading out again so it threw 5 codes. I cleared them and they have not come back is this a real big issue as most people I have talked to with any intake has thrown a code. Let me know as I thought Weapon-R were supposedly a reputable company that made good products. i only installed the intake so far as a Short Ram. I took readings with rev2 before I changed the intake and I will get new readings now that I just changed it. The only readings I am unable to get from the cruze is horsepower no matter what odbII and software I use they do not list it. Let me know thoughts on the Weapon-r I was going to get the ingen but weapon-R said for there Secret Weapon intake you would not need a tune so we will see and Injen told me they have no issues with there pipe for the cruze even though tons of people have complained so i steered away from them. Thanks and let me know.
> I also purchased some Brisk Spark plugs and an *HHO reactor not generator this only produces Hydrogen no Oxygen so no tune or sensors needed for it* will let you know if I see any MPG increases as this is what I am going for and better throttle response when I need to get out of some JackA$$'$ way while on my 160mile round trip to work everyday. Later
> ...


There's one born every minute. Either you're a fraudster or dumb as a box of rocks. In either case, kindly STFU. Thanks.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

TurboTechRacing said:


> It is a short ram, dont get anything but this intake, others throw codes, or skew the mass air flow sensor readings very bad. There is a reason why k&n designed this.
> 
> We have them in stock, we sell many each day.


Alright TTR I'm calling you out. 

I have personal experience with Weapon R intakes that my friends have had on 3 different applications. 2 Honda Civics, a Chevrolet Cobalt LS, and yes it throws a code but as soon as you take a terminal off the battery and reset the systems its fine and the codes never come back.

First on this thread you stated that the weapon R intake threw codes on cobalts.
Then in your next post it changes to "most applications"
Then in your final post its an all inclusive every intakes sucks but the K&N because they all throw codes and "skew the MAF"

So which is it, pick one for us please. I really don't think you have any idea what you are talking about. I understand your a vendor, and you like to push the product you have, but some people don't wanna spend $250+ just for the K&N Namesake. But that is no reason to start trash talking all other brands just because it doesn't seem like he is gonna buy the one you want him to.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

sedanman said:


> There's one born every minute. Either you're a fraudster or dumb as a box of rocks. In either case, kindly STFU. Thanks.


Have no fear, there is nothing wrong with it. Those codes are not gonna come back. Stay away from changing out the plugs on this car, especially if you have the 1.4t


----------



## cecaa850 (Apr 9, 2012)

TurboTechRacing said:


> K&N filters BETTER than the stock OEM filter...


I'd like to see the testing done to back that claim up. I'm calling BS.


----------



## cecaa850 (Apr 9, 2012)

boats4life said:


> People who have issues with K&N filters don't know how to service them properly.


I've seen oil trails from a factory oiled new filter on the inlet side of the filter. If you oil it enough to trap dirt, some oil will pass through. If you under oil it, the dirt won't stick, and the filter will pass dirt. Your choice.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

cecaa850 said:


> I've seen oil trails from a factory oiled new filter on the inlet side of the filter. If you oil it enough to trap dirt, some oil will pass through. If you under oil it, the dirt won't stick, and the filter will pass dirt. Your choice.


That doesn't mean the filters weren't over-oiled from the factory...

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## cecaa850 (Apr 9, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> That doesn't mean the filters weren't over-oiled from the factory...
> 
> Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


I never said they were, it's just a function (edit: byproduct) of their design.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

silverram323 said:


> So your saying injen intake increased your mpg by 6-8? Have any proof to back this up?
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2


If you read my post again, you'll see that I had the injen intake on my vehicle and had many thousand miles on it. I struck a fox on the way home from work one evening, and since the front bumper cover was off the vehicle, I had the body shop put the factory intake system back on the vehicle. After driving for a week with that intake on the car, my average mpg dropped by 6 to 8 mpg (avg 32-34 factory VS avg 38-40 injen). As far as any electronic equipment used or anything like that, no, I have no "factual data" to back that up. I drive 120+ miles per day with the vehicle, so I think 1 week was long enough to determine that the mpg suffers greatly with the factory intake ... My opinion (and mpg readings) of course :th_coolio:


----------



## troyclark77 (Jul 15, 2012)

So what I'm getting is, for performance go with the injen due to the colder air (denser air) and for sound get the K&N. Still get increase in performance and gas mileage from both though. I can't find a sound file for the Weapon R anywhere. Anyone know of one? I'd like to know what they sound like on a cruze.


----------



## dannylightning (Jun 24, 2012)

my friend put one in his turbo supra and it ran like crap, than he found out with that intake you had to upgrad a few other thigns to get it running right because it sucked in so much air. i have heard of some other people having the saim kind of issue, but if you get one and do what needs to be done to make the car run correclty i guess its a very nice gain..

not srue how one would do on the cruze, i saw some one saying teh coblat thew a code,


----------



## joe0121 (Jul 17, 2012)

SkullCruzeRS said:


> So with the whole debate on K&N letting more dirt through the filter to the engine and oil passing through and messing with the mass flow sensor how good is the K&N intake for the engine? I would like to go with their SRI but don't want to cause damage to the engine as I plan on keeping this awhile. Now I do live in Wisconsin so I wouldn't say there is a ton of dirt/dust in the air but am still on the fence if I want to go with the intake. The only other performance mod I plan on doing is the exhaust.


KN has soaked MAF's in the oil for days sprayed them with MAF cleaner and ey work fine. KN also has a 1800 numb just for dealing with dealer trying to refuse warranty claims because of the filter.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

joe0121 said:


> KN has soaked MAF's in the oil for days sprayed them with MAF cleaner and ey work fine. KN also has a 1800 numb just for dealing with dealer trying to refuse warranty claims because of the filter.


The key to that test that you quote is the fact that it's controlled and not sucking oil THROUGH the MAF into the engine. By the mere mention that you need to spray cleaner on the MAF, it's an admission that no matter how much oil is on the filter, it will get sucked through and onto the sensor. Sounds to me like people with the oiled filters need to perform some routine maintenance on the MAF and clean it on a regular basis to avoid any issues. I wasn't so lucky with mine, and it ended up fouling the MAF as well as 3 O2 sensors, and that's why I only run dry filters now. I run the Injen in CAI format, and have had no issues whatsoever. I highly recommend the water shield no matter which intake you use!


----------

